# Access > Treeview-Control > Tutorial? Assistent?



## Slizzzer (22. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Ich klapper jetzt schon ne ganze Weile das Internet ab, aber ohne Erfolg!
Unter Access 97 gab es einen Treeview-Assistenten, mit dem man komfortabel das Tree-View-Steuerelement konfigurieren konnte.
Nun benutze ich Office XP und der Assistent funktioniert hier natürlich nicht, weil M$ ja immer inkompatibel zu sich selbst ist !

Kennt jemand einen (kostenlosen) Assistenten für XP? Oder ein Tutorial dazu?


----------

